# My Art



## Sebastian (Apr 12, 2011)

I thought it'll be better if I just make one thread on post "my art" here instead of making new threads "every week" 

You can also see my work on Deviant Art -
MiniGuitars on deviantART

This is my latest sculpture:
Corey Taylor - Slipknot vocalist






Please feel free to leave any comments 
Thank You


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Apr 12, 2011)

Always happy to see your stuff. They almost look alive. Good stuff. One of Nergal with that helmet he wears in the Ov Fire And The Void video(the helmet that closes in around his face) would be absolutely extreme.


----------



## Sebastian (Apr 12, 2011)

TRENCHLORD said:


> Always happy to see your stuff. They almost look alive. Good stuff. One of Nergal with that helmet he wears in the Ov Fire And The Void video(the helmet that closes in around his face) would be absolutely extreme.



Thanks 
Maybe one day I'll make a Nergal figure. I mainly make them for commissions


----------



## Sebastian (Apr 18, 2011)

UPDATE:
Jim Root Figure, it's 18.5cm / 7.3in tall
Commission for a person from the USA 




Deviant Art 





Picture on Deviant Art


----------



## jymellis (Apr 18, 2011)

MORE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sebastian (Apr 18, 2011)

jymellis said:


> MORE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



MiniGuitars on deviantART



But seriously, I'd love to make more figures, But I only make them for commission these days ... same goes for mini guitars... Although.. I'll have a Picstory up soon of a "mini" Guitar Build!


----------



## jymellis (Apr 18, 2011)

how much for a copy of "the doctor" guitar from cheap trick?


----------



## Sebastian (Apr 18, 2011)

jymellis said:


> how much for a copy of "the doctor" guitar from
> cheap trick?



This one?




I hope you'd have some better pictures 

A 6 inches - 7.9 / 15-20cm one would be $7.
A guitar with real strings, great details "like real" and about 14in. would be $90

+ shipping.


----------

